# My First Label



## EddyBhai (Apr 23, 2012)

Comments..Suggestions ?? By the way that is my dog Siberian Husky/German Shepherd mix.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats a great label although do yourself a favor and only print 1 small picture on regular paper first as dark colors dont always print so well.


----------



## Flem (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks great, Eddy.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks great - but - and it could be the computer screen - the purple text is hard to read on the black background.


----------



## EddyBhai (Apr 24, 2012)

Good point Wade. I was thinking of purchasing black label, and remove the black background from my label.
Searched online, but could not find labels with black background...bummer. I will experiment with other colors.
I agree the purple text is a bit hard to read...maybe it is the text shadow. Will play with photoshop a bit more.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2012)

Great label and my first impression was the purple text was hard to read also.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

And once its printed it usually gets harder to read, how do I know this?  6 sheets wasted!!!!!!! Printed wirelessly and then checked them out, SOAB!


----------



## EddyBhai (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok how about this? I plan to use Gloss Clear Laser Weatherproof (Laser Only) transparent sheets from sheet-labels (search SL532). I could not post the url of the sheet that I was going to use. Since I use photoshop, I will not enable the background color before printing. The background color will be the combination of the wine and the dark bottle color.
I added the background color in the attached picture to show the kind of label it will look like when it is on a bottle.
As always comments and suggestions from the wise men and women in this forum is always welcome.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2012)

I think it looks great. I liked your first idea of the colored font but it was just difficult to read. This is nice!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2012)

That should be awesome, just make sure you alwayz print 1 az a test first, too many times I thought it would work fine only to find a few pages that had to be filed in the circular file can!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bingo!! Looks great!!


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 25, 2012)

for a cheesehead, that is very innovative. 

Olustee bus
Jaguars fan



Just kidding, very nice. I am guessing that is a photo of your best friend?


----------



## pioneergirl (Apr 25, 2012)

The dog is adorable! The second color is much easier to read. I am so jealous that I am not this creative!!! It would take me 10+ hours to come up with something half this good! I always love the labels!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2012)

Pioneer, a few of my labels took weeks! Just do a little at a time, you have plenty of time between when you start and when it should be in a bottle! Hers one that took me the longest!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/photo/chocolate-orange-port-41.html


----------



## EddyBhai (Apr 26, 2012)

Thankyou pioneer. Let me tell you that I am artistically challenged . It took me quite a while to come up with this design. As I design more for other batches, it will get better.
Keep plugging at it, and one day you will get the "Aha" moment for your design.

Ed


----------

